# Pompano tips



## GROUPERKING

Now I'm not claiming to be an expert, but several people have been asking me for advice. So I'm going to attempt to share what works for me. I'll start with how to select a productive spot.
When I'm looking for a spot ,often times I will pull into the parking lot and get out and get into the bed of my pickup and stand on my tool box to see if I can see any deep troughs or cuts running through the bar. If I don't see anything interesting I drive to other parking lots until I do. As well as looking for troughs or cuts ,I'm also looking for things that just look different. Such as points or little offshore sandbar islands. Points will eliminate the inside trough, thus forcing all the pomps to run around it ,therefore creating a hot spot of increased traffic. If there are any little sand islands I'll fish left and right of them . I'm just basically looking for something different involving deeper water or something forcing them to travel through a particular area. Earlier this week I was fishing by some little sand islands that would surface during low tide, but I was mostly fishing around them during high tide. For the last 2 evenings I have been fishing on a point that extends pretty far out on the evening's low tide. I've been taking advantage of the extra dry ground that is exposed in the evening. By using the point I'm able to throw past the bar, where the point has forced them out to. Always remember that all this stuff can move. Just because there was a trough or cut there last week doesn't mean that it's going to be there this week. I have said this before, but it is worth saying again "Try to fish where the fish are at, not where you want them to be. " 
Now for times that I like to pomp fish. I like to fish the first 2-3 hours of daylight and the last 2-3 hours of daylight, and I also like to fish around high tide,even if it happens during the middle of the day. 
As far as baits go, I've always been a big fan of peeled shrimp. Recently I have become a huge fan of fish bites. I rarely use sandfleas even though I know that they work. My favorite fish bites are pink shrimp flavor and orange and white sandflea flavor. When I'm using the fish bites ,I make some less flashy leaders without the bright gaudy little corks as I feel the brightly colored baits are enough of an attractant all by them selves. Now, when I'm fishing with peeled shrimp or fleas I like those bright little corks. Now when it comes to hooks, what I use isn't very popular in the inner click of pompano fishermen. I use 3/0 eagle claw circle hooks , and I will never change. Best pompano hooks ever made !
Now I don't exactly know that everything that I wrote made good sense ,but I tried. If there are any questions about anything that I wrote, feel free ask for clarification. If I didn't answer or address something that you are curious about just ask and I'll try to answer. I hope this helps. Also if anybody else has any tips or suggestions for those seeking answers, post'em up.


----------



## NKlamerus

Looks great to me! 

Anyone trying to tie their own leaders, i order pill floats from Walleyesupply.com, great people small town business. Every receipt is hand signed! Great colors and sizes too, best prices and the least sketchiest transaction. 

The local tackle stores sell them, for crazy prices IMO










The clarity of flouro vs mono doesn't seem to make a difference. But what about the fact flouro sinks better? I wonder if it lays different in the water? 

It'd be cool to do some snorkeling experiments to see how the baits sit. Maybe this summer?


----------



## squirrel

Great post Russ. Good tips that I will try to put into action later this week.


----------



## Snagged Line

Good read… Thanks


Sent through Tapatalk, even though they ruined it with "upgrades"...


----------



## SWAngler

Grouperking,

Maybe I missed it, but do you combine the peeled shrimp with fish bites?

I use the pink bites also with shrimp, but the bites alone -without shrimp, have only caught quality fish like whiting and pompano, a couple of times for me. And then only when the fish were thick in the fall, and fighting over anything thrown.


----------



## GROUPERKING

SWAngler said:


> Grouperking,
> 
> Maybe I missed it, but do you combine the peeled shrimp with fish bites?
> 
> I use the pink bites also with shrimp, but the bites alone -without shrimp, have only caught quality fish like whiting and pompano, a couple of times for me. And then only when the fish were thick in the fall, and fighting over anything thrown.


I'm fishing them by themselves on a less flamboyant rig without the little bright corks. I have added a sandflea or a piece of shrimp, when the fish bite starts looking tattered and worn. When I went today, I didn't take anything but fish bites and did quite well, I even had a double. I forgot to mention that the orange and white fish bite is pretty awesome too.


----------



## Cap'n Crunch

I'm not familiar with fish bites. Where do you buy them and could you link or show us the what they look like? Thanks!


----------



## Sunshine17

Really any tackle store has started carrying them. they are in a blue and white sealed bag about the same size as a gulp bag. They come either pre cut or in big strips for you to cut. if they are precut they are in a long triangle shape. there are many different color and flavors also. Since ive started using them they are a must. 

http://www.amazon.com/Fish-Bites-0078-Saltwater-Baits/dp/B004RDOXHW


----------



## shrapnel

Great post thanks! When do the pomps slow down to the point their not worth chasing in the surf? I have been down and done well on them as late as June, actually we tore them up after dark in June one year.


----------



## Green Tide

I like the circles too GK. The fiddlers work well also,I usually stay away from artis when it comes to pomps.


----------



## GROUPERKING

shrapnel said:


> Great post thanks! When do the pomps slow down to the point their not worth chasing in the surf? I have been down and done well on them as late as June, actually we tore them up after dark in June one year.


 Well there are always some pompano around to be caught, but I generally stop going in late May. Normally by this time the dang ladyfish and hardtails have moved in making it hard to keep a bait in the water, and most of the pompano migration has passed to the west of us. But this is just what I do , some people fish for them year round.


----------



## Penn720

GROUPERKING said:


> Normally by this time the dang ladyfish and hardtails have moved in making it hard to keep a bait in the water, and most of the pompano migration has passed to the west of us.


And don't forget about the Sargassum and June Grass. They're usually starting to show up by late May as well. Their arrival pretty much marks the end of my pompano season.

Mike


----------



## GROUPERKING

Bump for the new guys


----------



## MrFish

#fishbitescan'tcatchhardheadsuseshrimporsandfleasbetyouarehavingfunreadingthishahaha


----------



## GROUPERKING

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish

I think you caught them on sand fleas and then put them Fish Bites on for pics.

I see the rake in the background...:whistling:


----------



## GROUPERKING

I bring the rake just in case they are being picky and the guy down the beach is killing them on sand fleas. I use to be a boy scout. Lol ...always be prepared.


----------



## MrFish

I use pieces about 1/3 that length. Maybe that's my problem.


----------



## Pomphunter

Way to go Russ!


----------



## Pomphunter

NICE DBL. hope to see you out this way soon.
Just saw your text.


----------



## GROUPERKING

I'll be out there Friday afternoon. I hope the pompano are biting for you and the dog flies aren't. See you soon.


----------



## MrFish

Okay, I put longer strips on and managed one pomp. Maybe I'll give them another shot. One thing I can say about them, I haven't caught one single hardhead while using them.


----------



## arthurpete

Great thread, hope to get into some this weekend. Headed to the tackle shop at lunch for some fishbites! so tired of catching catfish with shrimp.


----------



## GROUPERKING

MrFish said:


> Okay, I put longer strips on and managed one pomp. Maybe I'll give them another shot. One thing I can say about them, I haven't caught one single hardhead while using them.


Dang MrFish, you've got really big hands..... cause that pompano is bigger than your dump truck.


----------



## MrFish

Some people fish with rubber mallets and some take tonka trucks. Both work for kids, but one will get you in jail....


----------



## GROUPERKING

This is my fish bite pomp leader. No bright corks , just a bead.


----------



## GROUPERKING

These are some of my pomp leaders for fishing with sandfleas or peeled shrimp.


----------



## Emerald Ghost

GrouperKing is a fishing machine.
I can attest.


----------



## MaxP

I went fishing for two hours Christmas Eve and managed one nice pompano. My question is, how long do the fish bite strips last in the water? If you still have all the gelatinous material on the webbing is it still giving off scent?


----------



## GROUPERKING

The warmer the water the quicker they dissolve. Cooler water will make them last much longer. I fish them until there is more cheesecloth than shrimp jelly .


----------



## MaxP

How does this cold weather affect the pompano bite?


----------



## Fishermon

large females running now ..get out there enjoy. While u have a line or two out there for the pomps, bring a light set up and comb the beach with a jig head and a swimming mullet (gulp) for some flounder.


----------



## Chechem

Indeed, there are some pompano now; caught several this week. But the best time is March-early May. This warm weather (75 degrees this week) seems to help.

LOTS of people add a piece of shrimp to the Fishbites. I can't tell if it helps; usually I put shrimp on one hook and a Fishbite on the other (double rigs). And I agree with king; no need for the colorful floats when using Fishbites.

AND be sure to check the tides. Best times seem to be on rising tide, even if it's midday. Otherwise, get there at daylight and dusk.


----------



## GROUPERKING

Well I know that I said that I wouldn't ever change my hook preference and in all probability I most likely will not....but I ran across some 1/0 eagle claw Kahle hooks that I'm going to give a test run on. They are very similar in size to my 3/0 eagle claw circle hooks. So I made up about ten leaders using the 1/0 Kahle hooks. I'm going to compare hook ups and how many get off before reaching the shore. These hooks are going to have to be pretty impressive to get me away from the 3/0 eagle claw , but I'm going to give them a fair chance. One thing that I don't like about them already, is that the hook eye is a lot smaller. The doubled up 20 lb. test will verily go through eye ...but it will go through. Weather permitting I plan on going Friday. I'll let y'all know what I think about them , if the fish are there.


----------



## Chris V

GROUPERKING said:


> Well I know that I said that I wouldn't ever change my hook preference and in all probability I most likely will not....but I ran across some 1/0 eagle claw Khale hooks that I'm going to give a test run on. They are very similar in size to my 3/0 eagle claw circle hooks. So I made up about ten leaders using the 1/0 Khale hooks. I'm going to compare hook ups and how many get off before reaching the shore. These hooks are going to have to be pretty impressive to get me away from the 3/0 eagle claw , but I'm going to give them a fair chance. One thing that I don't like about them already, is that the hook eye is a lot smaller. The doubled up 20 lb. test will verily go through eye ...but it will go through. Weather permitting I plan on going Friday. I'll let y'all know what I think about them , if the fish are there.
> 
> View attachment 869786


Only hook I use Russ. Eagle Claw L141. Been using that style hook since I was a kid.


----------



## dorado74

Russ, as you know I do pretty well with the pomps just like you. Everything you've posted is exactly the way I do it except for a couple things... I'm no expert either, but I want to help add to this great post! I use 17lb fluorocarbon leader with 1 orange bead (never a float) with Owner 1/0 light multi circle hooks. I honestly can't tell you why this works for me, but I will not alter my rigs in any way... it took me about 20 years of trial and error to figure this out...lol. The key is deep moving water...it can be right on the beach or past the second bar. Learn the water movement and you'll catch them any day any time of year. I caught 3 today.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dorado74

We have a group on Facebook that has a lot of great people in it willing to share tips (GROUPERKING is a member) it has some how morphed into a surf fishing group. Please join if interested. Emerald coast fishing reports 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING

Chris V said:


> Only hook I use Russ. Eagle Claw L141. Been using that style hook since I was a kid.



Alright now I have to look up an L141 to see what it is. The Kahle hooks I'm trying are L142FS.


----------



## Chechem

GROUPERKING said:


> Well I know that I said that I wouldn't ever change my hook preference and in all probability I most likely will not....but I ran across some 1/0 eagle claw Kahle hooks that I'm going to give a test run on. They are very similar in size to my 3/0 eagle claw circle hooks. So I made up about ten leaders using the 1/0 Kahle hooks. I'm going to compare hook ups and how many get off before reaching the shore. These hooks are going to have to be pretty impressive to get me away from the 3/0 eagle claw , but I'm going to give them a fair chance. One thing that I don't like about them already, is that the *hook eye is a lot smaller. The doubled up 20 lb. test* will verily go through eye ...but it will go through. Weather permitting I plan on going Friday. I'll let y'all know what I think about them , if the fish are there.
> 
> View attachment 869786


Same issue I've had with smaller circle hooks (other than Eagleclaw).

At least these new hooks look like the tip should be easier to get through sand fleas and Fishbites. That exaggerated curl on the 3/0 eagleclaw can be a bear.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Pomphunter

GROUPERKING said:


> Now I'm not claiming to be an expert, but several people have been asking me for advice. So I'm going to attempt to share what works for me. I'll start with how to select a productive spot.
> When I'm looking for a spot ,often times I will pull into the parking lot and get out and get into the bed of my pickup and stand on my tool box to see if I can see any deep troughs or cuts running through the bar. If I don't see anything interesting I drive to other parking lots until I do. As well as looking for troughs or cuts ,I'm also looking for things that just look different. Such as points or little offshore sandbar islands. Points will eliminate the inside trough, thus forcing all the pomps to run around it ,therefore creating a hot spot of increased traffic. If there are any little sand islands I'll fish left and right of them . I'm just basically looking for something different involving deeper water or something forcing them to travel through a particular area. Earlier this week I was fishing by some little sand islands that would surface during low tide, but I was mostly fishing around them during high tide. For the last 2 evenings I have been fishing on a point that extends pretty far out on the evening's low tide. I've been taking advantage of the extra dry ground that is exposed in the evening. By using the point I'm able to throw past the bar, where the point has forced them out to. Always remember that all this stuff can move. Just because there was a trough or cut there last week doesn't mean that it's going to be there this week. I have said this before, but it is worth saying again "Try to fish where the fish are at, not where you want them to be. "
> Now for times that I like to pomp fish. I like to fish the first 2-3 hours of daylight and the last 2-3 hours of daylight, and I also like to fish around high tide,even if it happens during the middle of the day.
> As far as baits go, I've always been a big fan of peeled shrimp. Recently I have become a huge fan of fish bites. I rarely use sandfleas even though I know that they work. My favorite fish bites are pink shrimp flavor and orange and white sandflea flavor. When I'm using the fish bites ,I make some less flashy leaders without the bright gaudy little corks as I feel the brightly colored baits are enough of an attractant all by them selves. Now, when I'm fishing with peeled shrimp or fleas I like those bright little corks. Now when it comes to hooks, what I use isn't very popular in the inner click of pompano fishermen. I use 3/0 eagle claw circle hooks , and I will never change. Best pompano hooks ever made !
> Now I don't exactly know that everything that I wrote made good sense ,but I tried. If there are any questions about anything that I wrote, feel free ask for clarification. If I didn't answer or address something that you are curious about just ask and I'll try to answer. I hope this helps. Also if anybody else has any tips or suggestions for those seeking answers, post'em up.


I agree with you on all, except I use a Octopus circle hook 3/0, I feel I get better hookups with it more so than a standard 3/0.


----------



## Pomphunter

shrapnel said:


> Great post thanks! When do the pomps slow down to the point their not worth chasing in the surf? I have been down and done well on them as late as June, actually we tore them up after dark in June one year.


Never! But spring is usually better for me.


----------



## Chechem

king, have you ever tried Pompano Jigs? I can't imagine they're better than fishing the cuts with bait, but keep seeing reports that they work.

Thought maybe I'd wade out and try them next month, if they work in Pensacola area.

Colors matter?


----------



## GROUPERKING

I don't fish with them , but yes they work here. If I fished the gulf piers, I would use them . Sight fishing them from the pier with jigs works really well. I just don't do any pier fishing and I'm unwilling to wade out in shark infested water to throw them . Lol ..... but I have buddies that use them ,and as far as colors go they like pink , orange, or white.


----------



## Chechem

GROUPERKING said:


> I don't fish with them , but yes they work here. If I fished the gulf piers, I would use them . Sight fishing them from the pier with jigs works really well. I just don't do any pier fishing and I'm unwilling to wade out in shark infested water to throw them . Lol ..... but I have buddies that use them ,and as far as colors go they like pink , orange, or white.


:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:

You da man, king!


----------



## Pier#r

+1 for fishing jigs for pompano.
Especially effective when the water is calm and clear.
Tip with a sandflea, piece of shrimp or Fish Bites.
You can cover so much area by casting and retrieving.

It's a different ballgame in rough water, then the fish are moving around more and the scent from your bait draws them to your set rig ;-)


----------



## Chechem

Pier#r said:


> +1 for fishing jigs for pompano.
> Especially effective *when the water is calm and clear*.
> Tip with a sandflea, piece of shrimp or Fish Bites.
> You can cover so much area by casting and retrieving.
> 
> It's a different ballgame in rough water, then the fish are moving around more and the scent from your bait draws them to your set rig ;-)


That's good to know. It gets really old just waiting when the water is calm. That's when ya want to wade out (among Grouperking's sharks) and try something else.
Thanks.


----------



## jimmiebrown

Great Post! I'm with you on reading the water... I find I learn more about a beach at low tide so I can see the cuts better. I too have always had best luck fishing when I start a couple hours before high tide and fish until a couple hours after high tide. If those tides coincide with daybreak or sunset it seems even better. Cold Fronts always seem to turn off the bite for me.


----------



## OHenry

Great post!


----------



## GROUPERKING

Ok so I tried the 1/0 eagle claw Kahle hooks .......and no I won't be changing over to them. The pompano seem to be able to throw the hook easier than the circle hook ,especially when there is slack in the line. I had quite a few beach chargers get off before I could catch up with them.


----------



## GROUPERKING

Here ya go.


----------



## Strickly Fishin'

I like the 1/0 Trokar Kahle hooks so far. At least for whiting and baby sharks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING

See if this helps, Bryce.


----------



## GROUPERKING

Here's another tip for you. The other morning I went pompano fishing and I had 3 long rods out, that we're producing diddly. While catching sandfleas I noticed a lot of broken up pieces and parts of sandfleas in the water's edge. Now I didn't put 2 and 2 together but luckily I tried my short rod /whiting rod in the trough close to shore. Bam ,bam bam ! I pulled in pompano after pompano, over 50 of them. Unfortunately they were all a little bit undersized, but they were there. It wasn't until another member on here "Scott " dorado 74 ,mentioned that he saw all the wrecked and half eaten fleas in the water and actually saw schools of pompano running the water's edge feeding on them along the shore line. Then all the sudden 2 and 2 = 4. So if you see all those broken up pieces and parts of fleas in the shallows ... try fishing there.


----------



## Chechem

GROUPERKING said:


> Here's another tip for you. The other morning I went pompano fishing and I had 3 long rods out, that we're producing diddly. While catching sandfleas I noticed a lot of broken up pieces and parts of sandfleas in the water's edge. Now I didn't put 2 and 2 together but luckily I tried my short rod /whiting rod in the trough close to shore. Bam ,bam bam ! I pulled in pompano after pompano, over 50 of them. Unfortunately they were all a little bit undersized, but they were there. It wasn't until another member on here "Scott " dorado 74 ,mentioned that he saw all the wrecked and half eaten fleas in the water and actually saw schools of pompano running the water's edge feeding on them along the shore line. Then all the sudden 2 and 2 = 4. So if you see all those broken up pieces and parts of fleas in the shallows ... try fishing there.


Good tip, king. Thanks. :notworthy:


----------



## GROUPERKING

Time to grease and clean the reels. Put new line on those reels as well. I change my line on my surf fishing reels every winter. All these things will increase your throwing capabilities as well as reducing the fish's chance of breaking your line.


----------



## Woody Forbs

*Ever Reverse Your Line?*



GROUPERKING said:


> Time to grease and clean the reels. Put new line on those reels as well. I change my line on my surf fishing reels every winter. All these things will increase your throwing capabilities as well as reducing the fish's chance of breaking your line.


Are you using Monofilament or Braid?

Back in the day, we'd go to a lake and cast out some lead.

That would get most of the residual salt left on the line.

Then we'd go to a field and walk the line all the way out. 

We'd re-attach the line to the reel, starting from the front.

Since 3/4 of the line had never been wet, it worked just fine.

With 14lb. mono, 8ft. rod, and 1 - 2 oz. weight, only went 65 -75 yards.

Wouldn't be surprised if the same thing would work with braid.


----------



## GROUPERKING

I use mono on my surf rods. I can't stand the wind knots with the braid. Also I find that if you have a strong cross current situation, the mono doesn't get dragged down the beach as bad. That surprised me as I thought that the opposite would be true.


----------



## MrFish

Getting to be that time. Sure wish there was a pomp tourney over here......


----------



## Woody Forbs

GROUPERKING said:


> I use mono on my surf rods. I can't stand the wind knots with the braid. Also I find that if you have a strong cross current situation, the mono doesn't get dragged down the beach as bad. That surprised me as I thought that the opposite would be true.


Wind knots are indeed a hassle. Have dealt with my share.

Have had hardly any since I started manually closing the bail.

Keeping a tight line until the rig is settled also seems to help.

Using a finger guard for braid, or a long top-shot, is still an issue.

Will try a casting-trigger later this Spring on one of two braid rods.

That will allow a much shorter 30 lb. top shot at the tip.

( instead of having it run all the way to the reel )

The third rod will use the old standby mono, on a great antique reel.

I've used #1 circle, or octopus circle, hooks for years.

Sometimes even drop to #2 since Pompano have small mouths.

If 3/0 hooks work for you, that's great, but I think it's overkill.


----------



## GROUPERKING

And I overkill the hell out of them ! Lol


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF

Fluorocarbon with Kevin Vandam Line Conditioner.


----------



## GROUPERKING

Here you go cardsfan15, I hope that it helps.


----------



## GROUPERKING

For im weber this might help.


----------



## GROUPERKING

Bump


----------



## PompClipper

Love these circle hooks


----------



## PompClipper

These are the hooks I like


----------



## signalhead

I am new to beach fishing and would like to target the fish discussed. 
Glad I found this thread. loads of good advice.

But what about rod n reels ??
Recommendations please on a descent rig for a beginner who hopes to make it a habit !
Thanks


----------



## GROUPERKING

For my bait and wait rods I like a 12 ' rod in medium or medium/heavy. The length helps with casting distance and it helps to keep the waves from dragging your baits down the beach. I would go with a 6000 or 7000 class reel.


----------



## Alumacrafty

Sunshine17 said:


> Really any tackle store has started carrying them. they are in a blue and white sealed bag about the same size as a gulp bag. They come either pre cut or in big strips for you to cut. if they are precut they are in a long triangle shape. there are many different color and flavors also. Since ive started using them they are a must.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Fish-Bites-0078-Saltwater-Baits/dp/B004RDOXHW


I buy direct from the factory because they are soft and bright colored. Price is about the same as other places. Shipping is free.

https://fishbites.com/saltwater/


----------



## suppo

Read and then reread this thread tonight. Lots of good information and hints. A good read and I will put into play ASAP. Thanks!


----------



## mooqos

You are a great story teller. It is such a pity that we all will have to stay at home this coming summer. With the first rays of sun my mood is immediately tuned for trips. And this coronavirus killed the chance to travel this year, I think. I am from 0116 area code here, and it looks like I will be exploring the local beauty this season. Where are you from and what will you do this summer?


----------



## GROUPERKING

Back to the top....a little help for those looking for it.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

